# NHRA, SCCA, IRA Legal weld in Roll Cages for 240sx 91 hatch....???



## Irishweird00 (Nov 16, 2004)

Does any company make weld in kits or bolt in kits? I don't have the time to get a custom one made, and a bolt/weld in one would save me alot of time and money.

searched, couldn't find anything.


----------



## Irishweird00 (Nov 16, 2004)

Irishweird00 said:


> Does any company make weld in kits or bolt in kits? I don't have the time to get a custom one made, and a bolt/weld in one would save me alot of time and money.
> 
> searched, couldn't find anything.


nobody eh?


----------



## KnightDrifter (Aug 8, 2004)

Irishweird00 said:


> nobody eh?


This is all i can find...

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june04/240sx/


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Cusco makes 4,6,8, and 10 pt. roll cages for the 240.


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

autopower is scca legal, http://autopowerindustries.com/

cusco is not legal for any race series, it's good for stiffening the chassis for street. cusco also has safety 21 which is much sturdier and meant for competition, but i don't know if that would be considered legal, either.


----------



## Irishweird00 (Nov 16, 2004)

sultan said:


> autopower is scca legal, http://autopowerindustries.com/
> 
> cusco is not legal for any race series, it's good for stiffening the chassis for street. cusco also has safety 21 which is much sturdier and meant for competition, but i don't know if that would be considered legal, either.


Well most of these cages from auto power and cusco are bolt in cages. which mean they are not legal in NHRA rules because a cage has to be TIG welded the body, not bolted to be legal. I'm not sure what else would actually make them legal. I'm still looking into it. Not sure if autopower makes a weld in cage that would actually be legal.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Irishweird00 said:


> Well most of these cages from auto power and cusco are bolt in cages. which mean they are not legal in NHRA rules because a cage has to be TIG welded the body, not bolted to be legal. I'm not sure what else would actually make them legal. I'm still looking into it. Not sure if autopower makes a weld in cage that would actually be legal.


Why couldn't you install the bolt-in kit and run a bead along the outside of the cage? That way, it'll be tig welded/bolted in for maximum strength.


----------



## Irishweird00 (Nov 16, 2004)

Pacman said:


> Why couldn't you install the bolt-in kit and run a bead along the outside of the cage? That way, it'll be tig welded/bolted in for maximum strength.


well I think they make weld in cages too, but if im not mistaken none of their cages are NHRA..ect legal. So I'm not sure if it's the steel they use, the dimentions of it, or what not. all that really has to be legal is the metal/thickness, certain dimentions and lenths from the drivers head to the back of the main roll bar. and the welds. so you possibly could use an autopower cage and TIG it to the body. I'm not sure though, and I would hope someone could confirm this for me.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

IMHO the Cusco cages are crap, they are simply for show. I haven't heard anything about Autopower. But have you called your local shops, I don't think it would take a great deal of time to make a custom cage.


----------



## Irishweird00 (Nov 16, 2004)

Drift Machine said:


> IMHO the Cusco cages are crap, they are simply for show. I haven't heard anything about Autopower. But have you called your local shops, I don't think it would take a great deal of time to make a custom cage.


Well there are places that make pre-fabed Legal cages... they just don't make them for the 240... which sucks.... there has to be a place that makes pre-fabed kits....

and yes cusco cages are crap, but there are no places in my area that do cages.


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

Cusco is just some huge renowed company, but I'm sure they are crap. Seriously, I can see how you have some very compelling arguments.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Cusco usually makes prety good stuff. I'm surprised that their cages are shit.


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

But they aren't crap, unless these guys can back up what they said.


----------



## Irishweird00 (Nov 16, 2004)

logik23 said:


> But they aren't crap, unless these guys can back up what they said.


Cusco cages are for show more than function, everything is bolted together, not welded, it's a pretty blue color and is over priced. Autopower on the other hand, still not NHRA legal but provides a excellent street cage, and quality.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

How are these eld in cages put into the car? Are they fitted and then welded?


----------



## Irishweird00 (Nov 16, 2004)

Pacman said:


> How are these eld in cages put into the car? Are they fitted and then welded?


www.ioportracing.com sells them, it explains it there.


----------

